# Goback Error!



## LittleD653 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have recently encountered a HUGE problem. Everytime I turn my computer on, Goback starts to load and then says "Please wait", only to give me an error message 5 minutes later (error 0x1) saying that my system has become unstable and I need to restart, and the cycle repeats. I found a patched Goback that does not exhibit this problem but I need some way of bypassing Goback to get into Windows ME to disable or uninstall Goback.

PLEASE HELP!

P.S. - Reinstalling Windows is NOT an option, I need everything on my hard drive!


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Have you tried tapping the F8 key during boot up and going into safe mode? Then uninstall goback from safe mode.

Let us know


----------



## LittleD653 (Feb 3, 2007)

yes, you can't get into safe mode until after goback loads

is there any way to use a boot disk to delete/disable/uninstall goback?


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

This looks slightly complicated but should take goback off your system.
Read it carefully.
http://service1.symantec.com/support/goback.nsf/docid/2001092611363307?Open&src=tranus_con_sl

Let us know


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

If you can't burn a CD and want to use a boot disk see here,
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/goback.nsf/docid/2006102417525258


----------



## LittleD653 (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay I did that (which is also what symantec's website says to do) but when it brought me to the Goback utility screen no window came up asking me to disable or uninstall Goback, and after I waited for 10 minutes a message came up with the error "gb_genlog(181)"

PLEASE HELP! I REALLY NEED THOSE FILES!


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Not sure what to tell you at this point. Maybe someone else has something different. I did find this on another site,

To disable Norton GoBack during the computer restart
Restart your computer.
When the Norton GoBack start screen appears, press the Spacebar.
On the Norton GoBack start menu, click Disable.
A message informs you that disabling Norton GoBack will clear the history.
Click Yes.
Click OK.
Click Continue.
The computer automatically restarts and Norton GoBack is disabled. 


Good Luck


----------



## repsgym (Aug 31, 2007)

did you ever get this error sorted and if so can you tell us how please as we have same problem on windows xp home, toshiba satellite laptop


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Why use GoBack when you have System Restore?


----------



## repsgym (Aug 31, 2007)

you answer a query with a question? if you dont know the answer why bother replying and wasting peoples time.

i dont use it myself, its for my husband, and i dont see what is wrong with using it, i think its stupid that vista cant run norton go back, system restore is nothing like norton go back,

i never had any problems when i used to use norton go back, but i always have problems with system restore, especially since getting vista.

anyone else, out there actually find a solution to this problem yet?

thanks


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You should start your own question at

http://forums.techguy.org/21-windows-nt-2000-xp/

You replied to an old post on the Windows 95/98/Me topic area.

And please include all the details of your problem.

Good luck,

Zee


----------



## repsgym (Aug 31, 2007)

cheers


----------

